# Hello



## seth_c (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello,

my name is Seth. I am an attorney from Dallas, Texas. I lived in Germany from 2000-2004 while in the Air Force, and like Jack trying to get back to the island in Lost, I have been trying to get back to Germany. I'm hoping to find information about legal jobs in Germany, and maybe how to convince my new wife that it would be a good idea to leave her comfort zone :juggle:. I look forward to learning all I can from this forum!


----------

